# Alaska Canada Hwy



## Dan O (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey,

We are considering driving from Southern California to Alaska, via the Al-Can hwy. My wife does not like tunnels much at all. We have driven cross country three times, in and out of Manhattan for a week, etc and have managed to avoid tunnels almost all the time. Has anyone driven the Al-Can hwy and if so, do you know if there are any/many tunnels? I would think not many, if any, as it was built in a bit of a hurry during the beginning of WWII but this is a concern for my wife.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 18, 2012)

I have not driven the Al-Can highway, but if there are any, I'd say at some of the mountain crossings.

Why not consider the Alaskan Highway (Ferry) out of Seattle?




I doubt there are many tunnels on the ocean (actually Inside Passage)!


----------



## Dan O (Mar 18, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I have not driven the Al-Can highway, but if there are any, I'd say at some of the mountain crossings.
> 
> Why not consider the Alaskan Highway (Ferry) out of Seattle?
> 
> ...


Thanks..but she isn't crazy about boats either.

Dan


----------



## rrdude (Mar 18, 2012)

Dan O said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I have not driven the Al-Can highway, but if there are any, I'd say at some of the mountain crossings.
> ...


I drove from Ann Arbor, Michigan to Fairbanks, Alaska in 1978, and don't _remember_ any tunnels on the ALCAN. But then again, most of the ALCAN was unpaved then too. Heard it is paved the entire length now.


----------



## Dan O (Mar 18, 2012)

> I drove from Ann Arbor, Michigan to Fairbanks, Alaska in 1978, and don't _remember_ any tunnels on the ALCAN. But then again, most of the ALCAN was unpaved then too. Heard it is paved the entire length now.


Thanks for the info. I am to order a book that is kind of a guide to the Al-Can hwy so hopefully it will have some info on this.

Dan

PS--I was born in Ann Arbor but haven't lived there in ages. Did visit in 04 for a bit.


----------



## railiner (Mar 23, 2012)

I have ridden over the Alcan all the way, on a trip from New York to Fairbanks in 1970, by bus!

I do not recall any tunnels on the Alcan.

As far as I know, the only highway tunnel in Alaska is the Anton Anderson Memorial Tunnel between Portage and Whittier, which is no where near the Alcan.

That tunnel is really cool, as it is used alternately by the Alaska RR, and by highwas vehicles. See http://dot.alaska.gov/creg/whittiertunnel/index.shtml

edit: After looking at that site, I see there is also a short "Portage Lake Tunnel" also on the way there.


----------



## Dan O (Mar 24, 2012)

railiner said:


> I have ridden over the Alcan all the way, on a trip from New York to Fairbanks in 1970, by bus!
> 
> I do not recall any tunnels on the Alcan.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I saw that tunnel when I was in AK 30 yrs ago..by myself I might add. I looked and it appears the only way to get to Whittier from Anchorage.

Dan


----------



## railiner (Mar 25, 2012)

Dan O said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I have ridden over the Alcan all the way, on a trip from New York to Fairbanks in 1970, by bus!
> ...


That it is. Back in those years, before they rebuilt it for dual railway/highway use, the ARR used to run their version of an auto-train thru it. That train accommodated cars, trucks, and buses. They also ran a charter train from Anchorage to Whittier for Princess Cruises whenever one of the 'Love Boats' called....


----------



## Dan O (Mar 25, 2012)

> That it is. Back in those years, before they rebuilt it for dual railway/highway use, the ARR used to run their version of an auto-train thru it. That train accommodated cars, trucks, and buses. They also ran a charter train from Anchorage to Whittier for Princess Cruises whenever one of the 'Love Boats' called....


I do recall seeing cars being loaded on to a train. Thanks again for the info,

Dan


----------

